# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  معلومات هامة وخطيرة

## سيف الدين المقبول

*افتح الرابط التالى وتأمل فى المعلومات

وما حتصدق عيونك

http://www.worldometers.info/ar/ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياهندسة

كل ثانية بتتغير الارقام عدة مرات

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*احلي شي السجائر التي تم تدخينها هذا اليوم عداد صاح 
دي بتكون من تعين ابراهومه مدرب للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تقدر تقول لي لو واحد مات في جنوب السودان الان كيف سيتم احتسابه 

الكلام ده كله توقعات خيالية ولا اساس لها من الصحة 
لانك لا تستطيع ان تعلم الغيب في كل انحاء العالم وتاتي بارقام دقيقة او حتى قريبة من الواقع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

تقدر تقول لي لو واحد مات في جنوب السودان الان كيف سيتم احتسابه 

الكلام ده كله توقعات خيالية ولا اساس لها من الصحة 
لانك لا تستطيع ان تعلم الغيب في كل انحاء العالم وتاتي بارقام دقيقة او حتى قريبة من الواقع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
2222222222
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

تقدر تقول لي لو واحد مات في جنوب السودان الان كيف سيتم احتسابه 

الكلام ده كله توقعات خيالية ولا اساس لها من الصحة 
لانك لا تستطيع ان تعلم الغيب في كل انحاء العالم وتاتي بارقام دقيقة او حتى قريبة من الواقع





شكلها تقريبيه وليس حقيقيه
*

----------

